# A car hit me today. Should I demand cash?



## MyCoolDonkey (Dec 19, 2016)

I was online yesterday without a passenger, without an accepted trip

when a pickup truck in reverse hit my car.

It was minor but scratched driver side, door got caved in little bit, and paint came off.

Dude was an employee and called his boss, and his boss will cover it either by cash or thru insurance.

I went to a couple of body shops today and quotes were around 1200.

On top of that, since it will take 3-4 days to fix the damage, I will have to claim 3-4 days worth of my average income, plus car rental fee.

If he pays cash it's fine, but if he wants to go thru the insurance,

1. will my monthly insurance rate go up?

2. since I was online, Uber's insurance kicks in, but how does it actually work? should I report and claim it?

3. my own insurance or uber's insurance, will it cover extra costs such as car rental fee and 3-4 days worth of my average income??

Anyone know what's the best way to do this? Need advise..

I'm calling the dude's boss about the quote amount either this evening or tomorrow.

(Toronto btw)


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MyCoolDonkey said:


> I was online yesterday without a passenger, without an accepted trip
> 
> when a pickup truck in reverse hit my car.
> 
> ...


You're getting a LOT better coverage in Canadia than we are in "murica"

Our insurance through fluber is liability only for Phase "1"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If they hit you and they file insurance then its on their insurance not yours. Your company and uber has nothing to do with it. Only way your insurance company finds out is if he has the same insurance as you but that doesnt change anythijg. Youre rates will not go up. 

Cash is king for sure but I doubt he'll pay cash for missed work.


----------



## uberlyftdude (Jun 1, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You're getting a LOT better coverage in Canadia than we are in "murica"
> 
> Our insurance through fluber is liability only for Phase "1"


And the liability limits are laughably low.


----------



## SmartAlex (Nov 20, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If they hit you and they file insurance then its on their insurance not yours. Your company and uber has nothing to do with it. Only way your insurance company finds out is if he has the same insurance as you but that doesnt change anythijg. Youre rates will not go up.
> 
> Cash is king for sure but I doubt he'll pay cash for missed work.


They will find out.

All insurance companies share information by reporting accident details hrough the DMV and CLUE. Depending on the company, this info will be obtained either once a year or every other year at renewal or if you decide to get new coverage elsewhere, it'll be pulled up immediately through the quote.

Also depending on the details of the accident, your rates can adjust even if you're not at fault. For example, if you have had two no fault accidents in one year.. We would look at you as being a passive contributor to these accidents and possibly raise your rates. Allstate is one who is notorious for this.

Former insurance agent, underwriter and current Claims adjuster here.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SmartAlex said:


> They will find out.
> 
> All insurance companies share information by reporting accident details hrough the DMV and CLUE. Depending on the company, this info will be obtained either once a year or every other year at renewal or if you decide to get new coverage elsewhere, it'll be pulled up immediately through the quote.
> 
> ...


Interesting to know. So would a red flag come up with your insurance company if the reporting company is named James River, thus knowing the insured was ridesharing?


----------

